# Who uses collars on goats?



## schmije

I'm considering putting collars on my three boer goats, but I'm concerned that they'll get caught on things and get hurt.  I'd like to be able to move them around by collars.  Plus they're little Houdinis, so collars would make it easier to catch them when they're loose.  

I'd like to hear pros/cons from folks who use collars on goats.  What works & what doesn't?  Could I use nylon dog collars with snap buckles?  I would leave the collars on them all the time, so I'm not interested in a halter for occasional use.


----------



## Gsa90

I have a nylon dog collar with snap buckle on my pygmy goats. They haven't got attached to anything or each other yet and they keep them on all the time. Makes it very easy to move them between pens as we just clip a lead on !


----------



## JakeM

I use dog collars on my boer goats for 4-H all the time. It's how we train them to walk with us and how we get them to the show ring and back. We also use leashes, but only when we are walking multiple or in early training so they don't have to walk next to us. Works just fine and doesn't get caught on anything. Just be sure to leave it loose enough so they don't choke or it gets embedded.


----------



## SA Farm

Yep, I use collars too. Mostly for leading or the occasional tether.
I use grain buckets to catch escapees. I like to teach them to come running to a shake of the grain bucket so that rather than having to go after them - they run to me


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our goats wear collars.  But, we use the ones with the little plastic ,snap in clasp that would break if they were to get caught in anything.


----------



## goatgurl

because my goats have almost 60 acres of woods and pasture to roam on i generally don't keep collars on them full time because i am afraid they will get caught on something.  i have a couple of does that wear a collar part time and it is the plastic chain with the little clasp that will break if needed.  i train all my girls to lead with their head between my arm and thigh and that works pretty well.  and like SA Farm's goats they will come running with a holler and a feed bucket


----------



## goats&moregoats

All my goats wear nylon collars with plastic snaps.  Haven't had a problem as of yet.  Mine also come to the shake of the grain bucket.


----------



## sabahat

Quite hanging down and i am worry how to resolve this problem althought her teat has been blocked due kids feeding.


----------



## sabahat

One is swelling and can't get out the milk due to block teat


----------



## sabahat

What should i do to resolve her problem her kids are unable to get feed by her


----------



## alsea1

Try using a poultice to clear the duct.
I would take her temp asap. If there is an infection she will be running a temp.


----------



## sabahat

alsea1 said:


> Try using a poultice to clear the duct.
> I would take her temp asap. If there is an infection she will be running a temp.


Dear Friend,
I live in Pakistan and moreover there are not qualified pets doctors are available and all i am doing myself. I need to resolve her problem as soon as possible. since a week she is facing this problem.


----------



## Gypsy_wanderer_Husky

I would try warm water in a bowl, dipping one teat at a time let it soak a couple min. while gently messaging them. Then Dry them and then try milking her and if it doesnt work repeat.


----------



## sabahat

Gypsy_wanderer_Husky said:


> I would try warm water in a bowl, dipping one teat at a time let it soak a couple min. while gently messaging them. Then Dry them and then try milking her and if it doesnt work repeat.


Her nipple has been wounded.
any type of wax will you suggest me because i have already tried since yesterday two times but yet there is no source to get the milk.


----------



## Gypsy_wanderer_Husky

This is what my vet said:

Warm wet compresses. You've got to get the dried milk/colostrum plug out.

Roll the teat between your fingers. Can you feel the plug? You're going to have to moosh it out.

Steam some shredded cabbage and apply to the udder as a compress.

Feed her Vitamin C chewable tablets. Two tablets, three times a day.


----------



## Gypsy_wanderer_Husky

We use collars here as well. Makes life a bit easier for when we have the odd ball who either escapes, or doesnt want to do as she is told lol


----------



## sabahat

Gypsy_wanderer_Husky said:


> This is what my vet said:
> 
> Warm wet compresses. You've got to get the dried milk/colostrum plug out.
> 
> Roll the teat between your fingers. Can you feel the plug? You're going to have to moosh it out.
> 
> Steam some shredded cabbage and apply to the udder as a compress.
> 
> Feed her Vitamin C chewable tablets. Two tablets, three times a day.


I hope it will work better to get her milk out because there is milk in her teat but not releasing out.


----------



## alsea1

Do you have access to Epsom salts?
This will be time consuming but it may work.
Use hot water(not so hot that it burns the skin, if its so hot you would not want it on your tender areas its too hot) Put a liberal amount of Epsom salt in the water. Use an absorbent cloth to soak up the liquid and hold it to the teat for a good twenty or so minutes. Then try to gently milk her to loosen things up.
Do you know how to use a rectal thermometer? Its important to monitor the goats temp during this time.
If she starts running a temp. you will need to get her some penicillin. Do you have access to this medicine if needed?
You may have to bottle feed the babies while your working this problem out. They need food asap.
You can use regular cow milk if you have to.


----------



## Southern by choice

sabahat said:


> Dear Friend,
> I live in Pakistan and moreover there are not qualified pets doctors are available and all i am doing myself. I need to resolve her problem as soon as possible. since a week she is facing this problem.
> View attachment 5030 View attachment 5031



The advice given is what I would try first. 
However, if there is a good deal of swelling you may want to do COLD compresses to reduce swelling and you may be able to get her milked out. 
I am very sorry you are going through this and hope you can get the plug out. Even if it is bloody, keep milking her out.


----------



## goatboy1973

We too use the nylon dog collars with the plastic break-away device in case they get snagged on something. We also attach various sizes of goat/ sheep bells so that when the goats come running, it is like music to my ears. Like a bell choir when they are in a full sprint to greet me. Only goat that doesn't get a collar and bell is the main herdsire. His neck swells up a bit when he is in rut. Our guardian llama is soon getting a big wide spiked pitbull collar though.


----------



## sabahat

Most recent photo


----------



## sabahat

This is Chantoo overthere .
Father of two kids


----------



## sabahat

Duggu


----------



## lavslady

I have nylon dog collars in red, blue and black with plastic clips so I can tell from a distance who is who. My Nigerian dwarf wethers look like miniature deer, so it's hard to tell them apart from my kitchen window. I like to watch them and see who's the "toughest" of the day.


----------



## Darby Harris

We keep nylon dog harnesses on all of our goats. This gives us an extra "handle" on the goat. We have never had problems with getting stuck on anything, but have had a small issue with a few goats ganging up on a smaller, younger fainting goat and occasionally getting their horns under the harness, but they quickly become unstuck. We use black harnesses because we have white goats, so it shows up more easily from far away.


----------



## LeviS

I only keep collars on a couple of my girls. The majority let me just slip on a temporary collar when I need to but I have couple that, once they catch wind that I'm catching and not just petting, they're out of there!


----------

